# Need laptop help !



## senior chef (Jun 20, 2022)

I just bought a new HP laptop because my older one recently died.  Unfortunately, I could not afford much as this month my budget is already stretched thin.

Problem: while everything else seems to work fine, the 2 USB ports are non- functional.  I double checked my USB to HDMI adapter with another device and it, plus the cable, works just fine.  Clearly, the problem lies with the 2 USB ports. I contacted HP and I got the run around. HP claims that they SHOULD work.  They did offer to repair it but they said it would take several months. 

So, does anyone have any idea of how I could get the USB ports to send a signal to my TV ?   Perhaps there is some hidden place to turn them on ?

Any advise would be most welcome.
Thank you


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 20, 2022)

Sorry, wish I could help.  My handyman had to hook up mine.

Hopefully , someone will come along with an answer.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 20, 2022)

Take it back to where you bought it. Get a replacement or refund.


----------



## senior chef (Jun 20, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Take it back to where you bought it. Get a replacement or refund.


If no one offers any good help, I'll do exactly that.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 20, 2022)

I thought any new computer would have an HDMI port so you wouldn't need to do that. What model is your laptop?


----------



## Mike (Jun 21, 2022)

Get "Belarc Advisor", it is free, that will check everything in your PC,
it will give you a report on any problems, like outdated drivers and
other issues.

Or you can check the drivers via the control panel, there you will be
able to update them, it could of course have a loose or unplugged
cable inside the machine.

Personally, I would return it to the retailer, where I got it and either
swap it for another, or get my money back, or they might even repair
it for you, while you wait.

Mike.


----------



## senior chef (Jun 21, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I thought any new computer would have an HDMI port so you wouldn't need to do that. What model is your laptop?


No. I have not encountered any laptops with a HDMI port. Several USB ports,yes.
I have had 2 HP laptops and both of them have USB ports.
In order to send a signal to the large screen TV, (To watch movies etc) you must have a USB to HDMI adapter. 
Why HP designed laptops that way, I haven't a clue.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2022)

Take it back immediately, it's not fit for the purpose  for which it was intended


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 21, 2022)

I have a 7 year old HP laptop and it has a HDMI port. Its connected to my TV.


----------



## Chet (Jun 21, 2022)

You might be asking in the wrong place. There are a lot of more tech oriented places to go to.


----------



## senior chef (Jun 21, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> I have a 7 year old HP laptop and it has a HDMI port. Its connected to my TV.


Hmm. Interesting.  I did not know that there were any laptops had HDMI ports.
MY old HP laptop, 5 years old, only had USB ports.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## David777 (Jun 21, 2022)

Inadequate info for web help.

HP, thus windows 10 or 11.  Why do you think your ports are not working? What are you doing? I hope you are not talking about a USB charging device issue that could be complicated as there are a list of incompatible combinations?

Are you plugging whatever device in directly or via a cable?  A cable could be faulty or not what it appears.  Note some cables are ONLY for charging with just 2 conductors so devices (ie smartphone or mp3 player) won't function.

First step ought be to plug in a known good usb device like a USB memory stick.  If not go to this web page and follow their process.

https://itstillworks.com/check-whether-usb-ports-working-8445961.html


----------



## CrowFlies (Jun 21, 2022)

senior chef said:


> I just bought a new HP laptop because my older one recently died.  Unfortunately, I could not afford much as this month my budget is already stretched thin.
> 
> Problem: while everything else seems to work fine, the 2 USB ports are non- functional.  I double checked my USB to HDMI adapter with another device and it, plus the cable, works just fine.  Clearly, the problem lies with the 2 USB ports. I contacted HP and I got the run around. HP claims that they SHOULD work.  They did offer to repair it but they said it would take several months.
> 
> ...


plug in the HDMI...cord....from TV to computer.
there should be a thingy on your remote where you switch from....TV to AV to HDMI to....

not sure if this helps but hope so.  i just discovered it last year.

gotta say...my net, which was fine for years lately sucks major.


----------



## senior chef (Jun 21, 2022)

David777 said:


> Inadequate info for web help.
> 
> HP, thus windows 10 or 11.  Why do you think your ports are not working? What are you doing? I hope you are not talking about a USB charging device issue that could be complicated as there are a list of incompatible combinations?
> 
> ...


HP Chromebook 11AGBEE
Product#  16W64UT#ABA
I DO NOT have windows. NOT needed for Chromebook

I'll start again.  On my old HP laptop I plugged a USB to HDMI ADAPTER into one of the USB ports AND hence into the TV . It worked just fine.
Even though that laptop is non functional, it will still send a signal to the TV via above.  THUS, the adapter AND the cable are working perfectly.

Now, for the new HP laptop.  I took the adapter and the cable from my old HP laptop and plugged the adapter directly into the NEW HP laptop (into the USP port) and from there to the TV. NOTHING. ZERO. ZIP.  The TV is not receiving any signal from my NEW laptop.
This confirms that the fault is with the NEW laptop.
Either the USB ports have been accidentally somehow turned of in the factory. OR
There is some ultra secret way to turn on the USB ports. OR
There could be a loose wire inside the new laptop. 

HP claims that the USB ports SHOULD send a signal out to the adapter, thru the cable and into the TV.


----------



## CrowFlies (Jun 21, 2022)

my other lappie went to crap.  had some update, turned it on and it was ALL different.
wth.  then as i was redesigning things...i lost it all.  got nuthin but a swirly thing.
tried everything...reboot restore etc etc.
will haul it to the repair in a day or so and let him deal with it.

i am getting sick of a couple things:  stuff that requires cords and constant charging.
dealing with the issue of 'ordering things'..and then returning or dealing with item issues.
i do not order much...of late there isnt much choice for certain things since stores wont
stock them but will have you "order" them. they can get product just not in store for customer.

im just done buying stuff.  got two pairs of Dankso clogs which will last the rest of my life.
im tired of being consumed by consumption.

a thrift store and im fine.


----------



## CrowFlies (Jun 21, 2022)

HDMI issue.....are you certain the tv is set for hdmi....im just askin.

there are so many 'things' to do with this tech stuff, its annoying and often i find its something
ive missed, some small annoying thing...i cant get sound until all things decide to work together...
good luck.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 21, 2022)

Well, with my fairly new Lenovo laptop running Ubuntu-Linux,  I do  hook it into a TV . It does have an HDMI port, but my point is that I have to enable screen sharing in the display settings, as it doesn't connect automatically.  Some laptops have a Fn key(Function key) that will enable/disable screen sharing.


----------



## senior chef (Jun 22, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> HDMI issue.....are you certain the tv is set for hdmi....im just askin.
> 
> there are so many 'things' to do with this tech stuff, its annoying and often i find its something
> ive missed, some small annoying thing...i cant get sound until all things decide to work together...
> good luck.


Yes, I'm 100 % positive that the TV has accepted a HDMI signal AND that I have selected the proper input to the TV.
Even though my old laptop is now junk, it still will send a signal to my TV.


----------



## Mike (Jun 22, 2022)

I  have a 10" Tablet that has a HDMI socket and I
can connect to my TV with it, it is a Type "D", or
the smallest plug in the image below, you need
to look at the small openings on the laptop.

Mike.


----------



## s76l42 (Jun 22, 2022)

senior chef said:


> I just bought a new HP laptop because my older one recently died.  Unfortunately, I could not afford much as this month my budget is already stretched thin.
> 
> Problem: while everything else seems to work fine, the 2 USB ports are non- functional.  I double checked my USB to HDMI adapter with another device and it, plus the cable, works just fine.  Clearly, the problem lies with the 2 USB ports. I contacted HP and I got the run around. HP claims that they SHOULD work.  They did offer to repair it but they said it would take several months.
> 
> ...


This is a new laptop. Most likely a hardware issue. Take the computer back for a refund. HP is horrible with support. I have worked in IT for over 25 years and purchase hundreds of computers, laptops and other hardware. Return it for a refund and look for a midrange computer with good specs. You don't have to spend a lot but don't go with the cheapest model.


----------



## ElCastor (Jun 22, 2022)

I assume you have already done this, but here is a web site that discusses your problem at length ...
https://appuals.com/usb-to-hdmi-adapter-not-working/


----------



## Judycat (Jun 22, 2022)

They say taking your laptop's battery out, pushing down the start button for 30 sec, then letting it sit overnight without the battery before putting it back in sometimes works. My laptop's SD Card reader never worked. I feel your pain. Why is it there if it's not going to work? Grr. Saying it should work is a lousy answer too.


----------



## senior chef (Jun 22, 2022)

s76l42 said:


> This is a new laptop. Most likely a hardware issue. Take the computer back for a refund. HP is horrible with support. I have worked in IT for over 25 years and purchase hundreds of computers, laptops and other hardware. Return it for a refund and look for a midrange computer with good specs. You don't have to spend a lot but don't go with the cheapest model.


Yes, indeed, HP support is HORRIBLE !   I spoke with a number of allegedly specialist and I got completely different answer from each one.  One of them told me that it was NOT possible to send a signal to an external device (in my case, a TV).  Several of them said that the USB ports (square corners) required an adapter. One suggested an adapter that cost more than the laptop.
Finally, I got a hold of someone who SEEMED to know what he was doing. He told me that if I used the tiny USB-C 3.1 gen port and connected it to a cable that has a HDMI jack on the other end and plugged that into my TV, I'd get a signal.  Since that is very cheap, that will be my next step. I ordered one from Amazon.


----------

